# Scrap Metal Guys



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a few Scrap Metal Guys that I work with. Got a Call Yesterday From One saying he had an Ariens for $25. This was Not all Beer and Skittles, Had to Rebuild Carb, Free Frozen Auger, Replace a chain in the Chassis, Replace Rotted Tires, Lube Everything, and a Good Compound to Clean it up. Not Bad for a few Hours Work.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Good score Jack....


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice save, Jack.

How much would that scrapper received from the scrap metal dealer for that snowblower? $5?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dammmmmmm!


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> I have a few Scrap Metal Guys that I work with. Got a Call Yesterday From One saying he had an Ariens for $25. This was Not all Beer and Skittles, Had to Rebuild Carb, Free Frozen Auger, Replace a chain in the Chassis, Replace Rotted Tires, Lube Everything, and a Good Compound to Clean it up. Not Bad for a few Hours Work.
> https://postimg.cc/xJNdSw5H




Looks good, but beer and skittles? That combo give me gas!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

That thing is beautiful! Great job!!!


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> I have a few Scrap Metal Guys that I work with. Got a Call Yesterday From One saying he had an Ariens for $25. This was Not all Beer and Skittles, Had to Rebuild Carb, Free Frozen Auger, Replace a chain in the Chassis, Replace Rotted Tires, Lube Everything, and a Good Compound to Clean it up. Not Bad for a few Hours Work.


and another great find Jackmels - looks in great condition!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
nice job

scrap guys are leaving money on the table

.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

whats your method for compounding and what materials are used?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the Interest and Comments...I use Dupont Hand Compound in the Green Plastic Container. Takes Time and some elbow grease, but cleans Well. I Should have taken before Pics. It was Very Dirty. Price of Scrap is Down.... Scrap guy was happy, he got the Machine free, and now has a Case of his Favorite Beer!


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> Thanks for all the Interest and Comments...I use Dupont Hand Compound in the Green Plastic Container. Takes Time and some elbow grease, but cleans Well. I Should have taken before Pics. It was Very Dirty. Price of Scrap is Down.... Scrap guy was happy, he got the Machine free, and now has a Case of his Favorite Beer!


That's a win/win in my book!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

it seems the harder you work , the luckier you get.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

I wanted to comment on this awhile ago and forgot to.
I talked to a guy from across the state Saginaw area who was here on a weekend getaway that told me he and a friend of his messed around putting someones junk * back in working order a selling the used machines.
He said they ran a ad on CL that they would pick up for free, snowblowers , garden tractors, mowers, anything with a engine for yard work, he said they put a 30 mi radius and call for appointment on the following days I think he said 2 days a week. For the month of April a 3 years ago. 
They now do it 2x a year spring and fall.

He could not believe the amount of stuff they picked up and by % wise over 75% needed just some TLC with no parts involved at all.
what they dont want gets taken to a scap yard and the profit from that they have sent to the local VFW to help Veterans with medical expenses to help.
I may try this this year as I am tired of seeing great machines taken to dumps or to the metal is metal people just for the pennies on a #.


----------

